# Joystick with 24V input and 0-10V output on a Sevcon Gen4



## riwe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi!

I got a FWD-N-REV joystick that takes a 24VDC input and gives a 0-10V output. I want to use it as a directional throttle on my sevcon gen4. I need a 24VDC source to get the 0-10V output. Would it be possible to use one of the three contactor outputs to drive the joystick?

Thanks 

Rikard


----------

